# Apple Watch Series 5 Review



## DougFNJ

Hey all, figured I'd write down a review on the Series 5 Apple Watch from the perspective of coming from a 4. This is also coming from someone that has every version of the watch so far.

Quick rundown

Series 0 Was the original. It was slow, a bit buggy, and was not a great experience, more of an introduction to a new product.

Series 2 released, then they discontinued series 0 and released replaced it better version upgrading the processor in it called series 1 at a lower price than series 2. Series 2 added GPS and a better processor. They made the watch faster and more responsive.

Series 3 Added Cellular and an even faster processor. This allowed you to take the watch out without the iPhone and be able to make and receive calls, receive notifications,and listen to Apple Music independent of having the iPhone on you. Of course Cellular had to be activated. The faster processor made this watch so much more useful. There was little to no lag opening apps. Case size was slightly thicker.

Series 4 was the first redesign. They went from 38mm and 42mm displays to 40mm and 44mm giving us edge to edge display. Physical size difference of the previous versions of the Apple watch was minimal, but the screen size was incredible. The watch was very responsive, much faster processor and added ECG.

Series 5 is the same size and processor as the series 4, but they added Always on Display and a Compass.

The always on feature was what I was hoping for ever since Series 0, and I am so happy they finally gave it to us. Had they not offered it, I likely would had skipped the update. What I appreciate about Apple, is typically when they hold off on a feature, when they finally do it, they do it right. They accomplished this with a LTPO Display. Thats low temperature Poly-silicon and oxide. They are able to drop the refresh rates and power consumption to keep good battery life while the screen is always on. I am thinking this feature alone may drive people to the Apple Watch that may not had been fans specifically because it was not always on. Series 5 also added 2 colors of Titanium and a white ceramic option. They also released Stainless Steel options with Hermes leather straps that have Hermes Watch faces and continue to sell Nike versions of the Apple Watch with Nike Watch faces. I wish they would expand that to other brands.

I initially ordered the Space Black Edition version of the Titanium. The packaging was slightly thicker than the other models. This version included the custom straps you order with the watch, along with an extra set of Gray straps included only with packaging. Only the Edition version comes with these straps. Regular Titanium comes with Light Gray Sport Straps, Space Black Titanium comes with Dark Gray Sport straps, and White Ceramic comes with Soft White Sports straps. You can not purchase these color options separately.

The Titanium was a beautiful finish. The case was lighter than the Stainless Steel, but not the typical almost weightless feel that Titanium watches usually feel like. I assume that's because of the inside tech. The Titanium versions are basically brushed versions of the polished Stainless Steel watches with different shaded colors. The natural Titanium is slightly darker than the polished Stainless Steel, and the Space Black is slightly lighter. I bought the Space Black hoping it would match perfectly with my Space Black Stainless Steel Link bracelet, and unfortunately the shading didn't work for me. I think it would work for many, and if they put another layer of DLC coating on it making it 1 shade darker and true black, I likely would had kept it. Ultimately I returned it and purchased the Space Black Stainless Steel that I have had with ever version of the Apple Watch. I'll link the Youtube comparison at the bottom of the post.

The DLC they use on the Space Black versions is strong! I don't abuse my watches, but they will always get the occasional bump on a door or counter. The finish holds up perfectly on both Space Black Stainless Steel and Titanium. I haven't owned the natural on either but I know from my own experience from owning anything Uncoated Titanium typically scratches so easy. The Polished Stainless Steel is easier to maintain but also scratches based on the feedback I see from many users.

I only had the original Series 0 version of Space Gray Sport with Aluminum case, and I was not happy at all with the durability on that case. It marked easily, and the mineral screen vs the Sapphire scratched pretty easy as well. I have found the Sapphire holds up great, <knock wood> no scratches ever, however if you drop the watch it is more susceptible to cracking or breaking.

Initially, I was not happy at all with the battery life and performance of the Series 5. I was used to easily getting a day and a half out of my Apple Watch batteries. This watch was getting me all work day, but was dead or almost dead by the time I was ready for bed. It also seemed to take forever to charge. The always on screen was a little slow to wake up. I would turn my wrist and look for a notification or slide down, and I found had to tap it to fully wake it up. This was not the payoff I was anticipating. A couple days later, they updated the watch to 6.0.1. That seemed to had straightened out the battery a bit, and the responsiveness. Battery is good, and does pass the advertised 18 hour mark, the lag is almost gone, I am thinking 6.1 that should be released at the end of the month should improve those even more based on feedback Ive read from beta testers.

Outside of those initial bugs, I am very happy with the always on display. I had primarily used info-graph modular full time previously. Having the always on I am playing around with numerous watch faces. One of the great things about the always on is if you use a white face, when not looking at the screen the display shows the black version and removes the second hand. When you raise the watch to look at it, the screen turns back to the white and the transition is smooth. If a notification comes through on the screen in powered down mode, it blurs the information so nobody can look and unblurs when you raise to look. You also have the option to block out complication info when powered down. The always on brightness also uses the light sensor that sets brightness when powered down. So when I am in a dark environment, it's not lit bright like a flashlight. In the end, having this watch for over a week, that main feature alone has been so worth it. They have implemented this feature so well.

Compass is a nice feature. If I need walking directions using Apple Maps, it is helpful showing me the direction I am walking. Also good for campers or hikers. Its implemented in an actual app as well as built in to the maps app. Apple has opened the compass to developers too, so I am looking forward to seeing what they come up with.

This week I will be doing a video, and will do a review on Watch OS 6. Feel free to leave any questions in the comments. Thanks for reading.


----------



## Arthur

Nice review. I too have moved from the 4 to 5. Although I started at the 2, I have had a 3 ( upgraded for the cellular no phone feature), moved up to the 4 because of the EKG and Fall feature and now the 5. I upgraded for the same reason as you, the always on feature. I believe that over time, this will be a game changer for Apple. Now it looks like a watch all the time, not a black face fitness tracker.I believe this feature alone will be a deciding factor in lots of folks’ decision to purchase an Apple Watch 5.


----------



## BarracksSi

I guess the always-on screen is less trivial of an upgrade than I thought. All the functions that the AW does that differentiate it from regular watches — and, importantly, other smartwatches — have nothing to do with whether or not the screen is on all the time. From the first day, it's had better OS support, dev support, and silicon than anyone else.


----------



## Palmettoman

Thanks for the review!!!


----------



## Kgriffin18

Thanks for the review its well done.


----------



## Dobbler

They need to get more attractive. A round option has to be in the near future. I've owned the 2 and own the 4, but am not interested in an upgrade until I want to see it on my wrist as much as I want the functionality.


----------



## utzelu

Dobbler said:


> They need to get more attractive. A round option has to be in the near future. I've owned the 2 and own the 4, but am not interested in an upgrade until I want to see it on my wrist as much as I want the functionality.


Attractiveness is subjective. I personally find the AW quite attractive, especially compared with most of other smartwatches. Even a round case may not change much, as the smartwatches don't really have elaborate cases. For instance I consider the case on Samsung Galaxy Watch 42mm to be quite basic, with no real standout aesthetic features.


----------



## Prdrers

I think a lot of people just prefer a round design, as they associate that shape to a watch more than a rectangle. I've talked to a few individuals who use iPhone and would like to have an Apple Watch, but they won't go for it without a round design. I think for someone who regularly wears a watch and/or is _into_ watches, it may make a difference to have something more in line with traditional watch aesthetics on the wrist. Just a hunch...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BarracksSi

Prdrers said:


> I think a lot of people just prefer a round design, as they associate that shape to a watch more than a rectangle. I've talked to a few individuals who use iPhone and would like to have an Apple Watch, but they won't go for it without a round design. I think for someone who regularly wears a watch and/or is _into_ watches, it may make a difference to have something more in line with traditional watch aesthetics on the wrist. Just a hunch...
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Functionally, it doesn't make a lick of sense to have a round face when literally everything besides an analog dial is displayed as a list. Sure, the Activity rings are round, but open the app in the watch and it still scrolls as a list.

"Someone who is into watches" knows full well that plenty of "real" watches come in square and rectangular shapes, too.


----------



## SpolaR

Very well done review. I’ve had my eye on an Apple Watch. Really struggling to decide if I need, or just want, the series 5 when I can get the 3 for so much less.


----------



## morsegist

I recently gave my wife the Series 5 Hermès version for her birthday. Kinda pricey, I thought, for a logo and unique strap. But she loves it and wears it every day.


----------



## jubbaa

Nice review. I am an apple 4 user and love it . Funnily enough I used to long for 'always on' , but now its arrived I don't find it compelling enough to upgrade .


----------



## checker3

I did an indoor run test and the results are very interesting: 



 (however in german)


----------



## zygomatic21

Did you notice worse battery life when using the compass? I'm thinking here of phones, which, in compass mode, really chew up the battery. I imagine the watch does it, too.


----------



## moeharri

I sold my AW3 for the AW5 for the larger screen (less bezel) and the AOD. It turns out that the AOD is much less important to me than I had expected and I now have it off. I do enjoy the larger screen and more complications that can be displayed at once, however. My kids both have an AW3 (from their uncle that spoiled them) and they love those watches!


----------



## morsegist

I have a series 4 and got my wife a series 5. We love them. Almost never wear anything else.


----------



## deediver

I have an AW 3 and plan on upgrading to an AW 5, maybe the ceramic. Compass and EKG are why I would upgrade, always on might be nice but isn’t part of the decision. I usually wear it on my right arm for message and phone alerts because I rarely hear my phone while I’m working, but the haptics on the Apple Watch always get my attention. I wear a mechanical watch for reading the time with a countdown bezel that I frequently use while I’m working for keeping track of time sensitive processes.

Although the Apple Watch can do everything my mechanical watch does I find the analog mechanical watch more reliable and easier to read while working. The Apple Watch is great for communication and internet related tasks. I especially like the solar watch face with sunrise and sunset bell curve. I’ve even used the Apple Watch as a phone when my phone wasn’t accessible, with AirPods it worked well, although I don’t think it’s close to replacing the phone.

The Apple Watch hasn’t become indispensable yet, when I don’t have it I don’t miss it. But when I do wear it I find it useful.


----------



## Palmettoman

I got a 5 for Christmas and it's been pretty great. The always on display is so useful and doesn't seem to effect battery life. Win!


----------



## DougFNJ

Having owned it for months now, I find the Always On Display to be like a date on mechanical. I had bought a Speedmaster and really tried to live with the no date and didn't realize how much I look at it during the day. I have found the a similar experience with always on. I look at it on other directions on my wrist more often than I realized I would. Sometimes you dont realize how much a feature is missed until you have it.


----------

